# Everone please help, insurance lowball.



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

-Hey everyone My name is Francisco. I know some people on here and have been to a couple Skyline meets with the GTROC. 
My car's engine caught on fire and the insurance will only payout out 5,400£.
I paid 18500 for a great example with 77k made in 91. The insurance company is trying to help me out and said if I could find multiple cars that are similar then whey WILL help me out.

-So I please ask does anyone have receipts or pictures or proof that a 1991 R32 ISNT just worth 5,400£.

- I will be posting pictures for people's amusement/Sadness!


----------



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

Here is the aftermath of what happened.


----------



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

This the type of stuff I'm looking for. Or if you something more personal maybe. Please thank you.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That's harsh. Feel for you. How did it catch fire?


----------



## MoltenIce (Aug 10, 2015)

Ooft sorry bud !

I would email 3/4 of the biggest import companies and ask them for a value/how much it would cost to land/register a similar one in the uk.

That should give you a rough value .


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

I just recently bought mine for a little less but have all the sale advert saved if it helps.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Hopefully they work with you, looking at the pics it looks repairable but then again I could be wrong, pics don't always show everything.

EDIT: oh shit, thats you Francisco! I told you about USAA and how they undervalue these cars when we met at Mcdonalds!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

To be fair, with that kind of damage you'd stuggle to get over five grand for it.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> To be fair, with that kind of damage you'd stuggle to get over five grand for it.


Lol..... Insurance should pay out value of car *pre* accident/fire/flood damage.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

How are you getting on? There are plenty for sale at the moment that you can base your reply on.


----------



## Francisco.jj26 (Apr 11, 2016)

They will only take for sale adds for 1991 models which I have only found . I think partly because theyre all in the United States


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Francisco.jj26 said:


> They will only take for sale adds for 1991 models which I have only found . I think partly because theyre all in the United States


Ask them to find you one car of equivalent state for £5k. If they find it - buy it immediately!

Perhaps try getting a quote from some importers too. I'm sure the traders on here could give you a quote for a similar model.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Who are you insured with?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

This is the problem when demand and a very poor £/¥ exchange rate pushes prices way beyond the value underwriters place on these cars. In the event of a claim, some people on here would be in for a very big and nasty shock. "Agreed value" is a meaningless term used to sell policies.


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

One of the routes you can explore is that the insurance should of underwritten the value of the car for its replacement value. Have a look at the terms and conditions of your insurance. I've been down this road before and I managed to get more of a pay out than the original offer. They always try and low ball on the first offer, this is a business and the less they have to pay out the better. If the damage to the interior isn't too bad then I would look to rescue the car.
If the insurers have asked you for some evidence of the vehicle's value then send in as much as you can. Always get the highest priced adverts you can find to give you some wriggle room. 
Was it an electrical fault that caused this fire?
Given the vehicle's value I would enter into discussions about getting it repaired, insurers are more open to using good spares to repair the car, have you any estimates as to the cost of the repair? If I was in your shoes I would be looking to repair this myself.
I feel for you mate, it's horrible when something happens like this.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are a couple, cheaper than you paid but quite a bit more then 5k :flame: :


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/390865-stunning-early-bnr32-gtr-documented-service-history.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/421625-excellent-corrosion-free-1991-bnr32-gtr-now-available.html


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

This is wrong. Are you in the UK? And insured in the UK?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I had the same argument with my ins co when i crashed the R33 and they offered my £3.5k. Most insurance policies in the UK are "market value" policies, which means that you should be able to go out with the payout and buy a car of equivalent, spec, condition, age and milage to the one you are claiming for.

my tactic was to ask them to point me at all the £3.5k R33 GTR's there were out there for sale and then i would accept their offer. Eventually they came up to £10.5k (this was 2012!)

Simon


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

any updates? How did you get on with the Insurance company?


----------

